# Temp. controller question



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody has opinion on this one?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pinpoint-temperature-controller-p-3245.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

For that price have a look at the ReefKeeper. We use a RKE but have also used RKL on some of our setup.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> For that price have a look at the ReefKeeper. We use a RKE but have also used RKL on some of our setup.


Thank you UTC.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

